# Survey For iMac Users



## Randy Singer (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been in contact with a representative of Hewlett Packard.  They asked if I could request that folks with an iMac take a short survey.

It's a 10 question survey and should take no more than 5 minutes to complete. 

http://surveys.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_d4phRBWFmAKdYbO

Thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 10, 2010)

Heh 
Not bad questions... 
I assume the Mac/PC environment refers to the iMacs only, not in all the other Macs/PCs home?


----------



## Randy Singer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm afraid that I know just about as much about the survey as you do.


----------



## rubaiyat (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy to encourage them to add competition to the market. There is very little in this space. The Sony all in one is the best but very expensive.


----------

